# Tuna at the Rigs !!



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

AJFishin' was kind enough to extend an open invitation via the "looking for a crew" section here on the PFF, and myself, Bryson13, Campbell, and Chuck answered the call.

We, minus Campbell, all meet up at AJFishin's own little piece of paradise and loaded about a gizzilion fishing poles, and approx 1 ton of ice into his 26 World Cat, and motored on towards Tacky Jack's where we rounded out our crew with Campbell.

Headed South out of Perdido Pass, towards Ram Powell, the Beer can et all....

Arrived there at about 2100 or so and began jigging up some tuna. Weren't having much luck initially and bounced around from rig to rig with only about 2 Blackfin to show for our efforts, and a live well full of hardtails.



















Managed to put these 2 keepers in the box by about 0100 or so, and decided it was nap time. Pushed off away from the rigs, put a hardtail out on a flatline, and copped some ZZZ's.

Around about 0300 or so the flat line went off, turned out to be a small shark, and back to fishing we went. Put about 10 more Blackfin in the box between 0300, and daybreak, then we started to gear up for some YellowFin trolling action.

Sunrise came...










And the top water YellowFin action lite off !! It was like somebody threw the switch on. There were about 4-5 other boats trolling around the Ram Powell with us, and all at once everybody was bowed up !! Don't have many, ok, don't have any pictures of the Yellow Fin action, but it was really neat to see !!

Bryson managed to boat a real nice YellowFin, and broke a rod in the process of landing him. This is me in the Picture, back on the hill holding the fish that Bryson boated. For some reason, no pictures of Bryson with his fish made it onto my camera ?










As you could probably tell by the sunrise picture, trouble was-a-brewin to the East, so we decided to head towards the Elbow, and then the Nipple for some more trolling action while the opportunity wasstill to be had.

Well, trouble brewed alittle faster than anticipated, and what once was 1 footers, had turned into some pretty stout 2-4's. We opted to head for the hill, where 15 Blackfin and 1 Yellowfin fell victim to AJFishin's fillet knife, all under the watchful eye's of "george"










And last but not least, the "mess of fish shot" !! minus the 6 or so that had already been cleaned by the time it stopped raining enough for me to break out the camera again !!










Once again, a hardy "THANK YOU" toJake for the invitation, and to Bryson, Chuck and Campbell for the fine company, was a truly great time, and I look forward to another trip !!

Also, a big thumbs up to the OUTCAST crew for setting me up with my brand new Shimano Trynus 16 and Travella rod...an excellent fishing combo !!! Made some short work out of those Tuna !! I think I could get addicted to this fishin' shit real easy !!


----------



## Bryson13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Here you go bro:










Man, I took a whupping from that beast.


----------



## Chuck3000 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice fishing with you guys, I had a great time. Blackfin were big ones and we estimated the yellowfin at 80 lbs.

Anybody recognize the small green sportfish behind Bryson's tuna photo? I am curious what kind of boat it is, it had kind of an unusual shape.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

> *Chuck3000 (8/16/2009)*Nice fishing with you guys, I had a great time. Blackfin were big ones and we estimated the yellowfin at 80 lbs.
> 
> Anybody recognize the small green sportfish behind Bryson's tuna photo? I am curious what kind of boat it is, it had kind of an unusual shape.


I believe it's the Full Pull. It's a old hatteras


----------



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

here is another picture of that boat


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *Chuck3000 (8/16/2009)*Nice fishing with you guys, I had a great time. Blackfin were big ones and we estimated the yellowfin at 80 lbs.


I'm not sure it'll go 80. Maybe 50-55. Nice mess of filets though regardless.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

i say 45....but it will eat, good job byrson!


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

the boat in the back ground looks like the "full pull" outta destin.


----------



## Bryson13 (Apr 22, 2008)

The filets on that yellowfin were enormous. I took a beating like a kid too. Had a great time with a great bunch of guys. One more thing.......there is no way that thing only weighed 50lbs. I had to use my legs to get it up in the air. I'm not exactly a 90lb weakling either.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice schoolie YFT. 40-45 lbs.


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *Bryson13 (8/16/2009)*The filets on that yellowfin were enormous. I took a beating like a kid too. Had a great time with a great bunch of guys. One more thing.......there is no way that thing only weighed 50lbs. I had to use my legs to get it up in the air. I'm not exactly a 90lb weakling either.


I'm trying to be nice about this. You had a great haul. But that tuna is nowhere close to 80 pounds. And how big and strong youmight behas nothing to do with the size of the fish!




> *Bryson13 (8/16/2009)* I had to use my legs to get it up in the air.


Haha what were you doing kicking a tuna? Jk....


----------



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

man, ya'll stop raining on that boys parade !! 

got your back Bryson, I say that YFT checked in at 150lbs !!


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks to be 175# to me.


----------



## AUCoop (Aug 19, 2009)

Looks like a good trip. I'm looking forward to a trip with ajfishn aboard the WhoreEagle in a few weeks.


----------

